# Harbor Freight Dust Collector Mod



## ChipperOfWood

I have been looking for pictures and perhaps some detail on a dust collector mod like this one:http://lumberjocks.com/projects/29578

The only difference in my present set up is the seperater sits on top of the trash can and not inside of it.

As my present seperator has the inlet and outlet both at 4" . I want to come off the y off the dust collector and remove that present Y. My question would be should I reduce from the 5" to 4" before the seperator or when I exit the seperator?

Any help appreciated.

Charlie


----------



## ryan50hrl

If I could figure out how to use this type of set up with a bag in the can....I'd be all over it.


----------



## tvman44

I found a 5" to 4" Plastic adapter on line and removed the "Y" and replaced it with the adapter, works great. :thumbsup:


----------



## ChipperOfWood

tvman44 said:


> I found a 5" to 4" Plastic adapter on line and removed the "Y" and replaced it with the adapter, works great. :thumbsup:


Do you remember where you got it? I see a 5" to 4" metal reducer at our local Ace Hardware.


----------



## tvman44

I can't find the receipt but I believe I got it from Peachtree Woodworking Supply Item #438 
5" to 4" Dust Collection Hose Reducer $4.75. The "Y" was held on by one screw, I Installed the adapter and put 3 screws to hold it on then used some silicone to seal the adapter to the HF DC. Works like a champ.* :thumbsup:
*


----------



## ChipperOfWood

tvman44 said:


> I can't find the receipt but I believe I got it from Peachtree Woodworking Supply Item #438
> 5" to 4" Dust Collection Hose Reducer $4.75. The "Y" was held on by one screw, I Installed the adapter and put 3 screws to hold it on then used some silicone to seal the adapter to the HF DC. Works like a champ.* :thumbsup:
> *


Great. Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## tvman44

Looking for something else today I found one at Woodcraft.com


----------



## yank

I have finally figured the best solution-FOR ME- to emptying my separator.

Before leaving the shop, I empty the separator into another 35 gal trash can with a bag in it. 

After spending almost an hour yesterday emptying my separator and dust collector bag, (so much dust in the air, and I used a mask), I said never again, and came up with my solution. 

Just my $0.02 worth.


----------



## Sawdustguy

I bought one of those plastic sleeves that you can roll up and insert in a trash bag to make it stand up. Then scoop out the chips into the standing bag.

Works great.

George


----------



## davester84

tvman44 said:


> I can't find the receipt but I believe I got it from Peachtree Woodworking Supply Item #438
> 5" to 4" Dust Collection Hose Reducer $4.75. The "Y" was held on by one screw, I Installed the adapter and put 3 screws to hold it on then used some silicone to seal the adapter to the HF DC. Works like a champ.* :thumbsup:
> *


I purchased this item and just tried it yesterday but it doesnt fit the harbor freight dust collector port.....needs to be a tad bigger. It appears to be intended for the hose to fit on it. Anyone who has done this know where I can get one to fit it. I want to put a reducer right on the dust collector and then run a 4" hose from it. 
Please help....I dont want to buy a bunch of fittings, only to find they dont work.
Thanks


----------



## ryan50hrl

It's not uncommon for the fittings I be a tad off. Take a picture of what your trying to make fit and well provide some advice.


----------



## woodnthings

*too small is better than too large*



davester84 said:


> I purchased this item and just tried it yesterday but it doesnt fit the harbor freight dust collector port.....needs to be a tad bigger. It appears to be intended for the hose to fit on it. Anyone who has done this know where I can get one to fit it. I want to put a reducer right on the dust collector and then run a 4" hose from it.
> Please help....I dont want to buy a bunch of fittings, only to find they dont work.
> Thanks


Just wrap a few layers of painters tape around the fitting to make it work. I use sheet metal adaptors: "]Single Wall Galvanized Metal Duct Reducer 5" to 4" / 5" x 4" - Amazon.com


----------



## davester84

woodnthings said:


> Just wrap a few layers of painters tape around the fitting to make it work. I use sheet metal adaptors: "]Single Wall Galvanized Metal Duct Reducer 5" to 4" / 5" x 4" - Amazon.com[/URL]


The fittings needs to be bigger.... So tape won't work. I might try the metal duct.


----------



## MT Stringer

Let us know how it turns out. I would like to do the same (remove the wye and replace with a single adapter).


----------



## tvman44

Works great on mine.


----------



## ryan50hrl

davester84 said:


> The fittings needs to be bigger.... So tape won't work. I might try the metal duct.


Can you heat the fitting and press fit it on? 

I used a torch to heat up the fitting and then pushed it on when I was modifying my delta dc. When it cooled down it shrunk tight and holds tight.


----------



## davester84

ryan50hrl said:


> Can you heat the fitting and press fit it on?
> 
> I used a torch to heat up the fitting and then pushed it on when I was modifying my delta dc. When it cooled down it shrunk tight and holds tight.


Very intriguing idea... However I already picked up a metal reducer so I am going to give that a try tonight first.


----------



## davester84

MT Stringer said:


> Let us know how it turns out. I would like to do the same (remove the wye and replace with a single adapter).


Metal fitting works great.... And was less than $5


----------



## BWSmith

davester84,your metal adapter looks like a miniature cyclone,haha.

A little photoshop maybe?And I swear it would fool even experts.


----------

